# Cavs vs Pacers - Feb 20th - 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

These early games are rough - let's use this as the game thread

Cavs tied for the 4th seed right now so we need to pick up this win


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a sick block by LeBron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I finally got my computer up and going again, so I can finally access the internet.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Take notes Hughes: It's ok to give up the ball on the fast break.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man is Gooden dumb.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Quite a first quarter there by Lebron.

9 pts, 5 reb, 4 asst.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Some GREAT passing.

I love this lineup with 2 shooters


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Some GREAT passing.
> 
> I love this lineup with 2 shooters


Yeah, the Lebron/Damon/Boobie lineup really makes things happen. 

I can't imagine how wonderful it would be to get Mike Miller.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Quite a first quarter there by Lebron.
> 
> 9 pts, 5 reb, 4 asst.


He's redeeming himself for his game last night. 

He had a 20pt triple double, but for his standards Lebron was pretty awful against Houston


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wonder what Skip Bayless will say tomorrow if LeBron gets another triple double but wins (you'll understand that if you watched 1st & 10 this morning). 

Great game thus far; doing wonders for my fantasy team. :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I wonder what Skip Bayless will say tomorrow if LeBron gets another triple double but wins (you'll understand that if you watched 1st & 10 this morning).
> 
> Great game thus far; doing wonders for my fantasy team. :biggrin:


I hate ESPN for the simple fact (among other things) that they continue to employ Skip Bayless. It's very intellectually dishonest of them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Lebron in the open floor, he is just ridiculous. People don't even try, just immediately foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Weak charge call there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How Damon didn't get any time last night against Houston I'll never understand.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Turnovers and FTs are the only reason this game is close.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z has been shooting like crap lately on his jumpers

And someone needs to TRY guarding Granger, he is killing us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs just trading baskets. Get some stops!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Loving Boobie's aggressiveness tonight


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Just me or is LeBron lacking some of his usual explosiveness tonight?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by Larry!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Just me or is LeBron lacking some of his usual explosiveness tonight?


He didn't have it against Houston either. I think he's just a little worn down.

I'm confident he will catch his 2nd wind to finish the year


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What's going on with Hughes? Does anyone think he could actually be turning some kind of corner or something?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Brian Windhorst said:


> –Folks, I have not watched a second of the first half as I pursue some hot trade rumors with the Cavs. They are being very active and are in talks over a blockbuster that has not been reported yet. It does not involve Mike Miller. More to come later.


!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> !!!


LOL I'm not getting excited...prepare for the worst


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LOL I'm not getting excited...prepare for the worst


Lebron, Z, and Boobie for Brian Cardinal?

We get that workman's mentality that we've always been looking for.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we can get Miller without giving up Gooden I'd rather do that than a huge blockbuster that blows up our team

Keep our frontline intact for now and improve the perimeter. I'm curious who the guys are that Ferry is looking at


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z's jumper has gone to hell. He's in another one of those slumps


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs aren't playing smart.

Why did they go away from posting Lebron? He misses one little chip shot and he doesn't go back in the post? 

Stop firing so many jumpers and get in the paint


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron only 8 shots? we ain't going to win like that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You know things aren't necessarily going your way when Troy Murphy has 20 points on 8/10 shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> !!!


Who's Brian Windhorst?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Diner rolls over Gibsons ankle

If he goes down in his 2nd game back...just not our year with all the injuries


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Who's Brian Windhorst?


Cavs beat writer. He is usually pretty reliable


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> You know things aren't necessarily going your way when Troy Murphy has 20 points on 8/10 shooting.


That's usually how we figure out who Gooden's guarding.

Oh no Boobie... why....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A nice stat that the announcers mentioned earlier: Ilgauskas has had at least 2 blocks in his last 9 games. That's not bad for someone that isn't really considered a shot blocker.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Who's Brian Windhorst?


Yeah, like B_B said he's the Cavs' beat writer. He's definitely one of the best sports writers out there, and I'd highly recommend reading his stuff if you ever get the chance.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

screw diener...boobie better be ok...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> A nice stat that the announcers mentioned earlier: Ilgauskas has had at least 2 blocks in his last 9 games. That's not bad for someone that isn't really considered a shot blocker.


Yeah. He's always been pretty underrated defensively. He's slow, but he's very effective under the basket.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does it seem like our core guys are the ones constantly going down?

None of our scrubs like Newble ever get hurt. It's always someone vitally important like Boobie, AV, etc.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Again why is Lebron always shooting the techs?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems like LeBron just hasn't been himself these last couple of games, even though the stats are good. His body language just seems different...maybe it's just me?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Seems like LeBron just hasn't been himself these last couple of games, even though the stats are good. His body language just seems different...maybe it's just me?


Kidd?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible goaltend, lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Kidd?


Could be, actually... he seems kinda sad or something, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Seems like LeBron just hasn't been himself these last couple of games, even though the stats are good. His body language just seems different...maybe it's just me?


He wants to see a deal made to improve the team


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well. Tonight Kidd debuted with Dallas, Shaq is debuting with Phoenix, etc. and he's stuck with nobody. 

I'm just not used to seeing him settle for so many jump shots.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i read on another thread that gibson seemed to have had a season ending injury? did it look that way at all or was it minor? that would suck if thats the season for him


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right well...the Lakers game is getting started shortly, so I'm probably done being in this thread to discuss the game...but good luck the rest of the way against Indiana. Hopefully Gibson isn't hurt bad and can come back.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Granger is a good player


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Was that an offensive foul call? I can't believe that.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Im at school who the heck could we possibly trade for lol hopefully its not like JO or someone like that.. what happens if it was redd. omg


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WHY does Lebron keep shooting the techs??? Just wasting possessions

Let the best FT shooters take them


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Danny Granger is good.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, Marquis Daniels against Damon Jones absolutely killed us last time.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Gimme an update on the game guys my stream of this game isnt working


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I really feel sorry for LeBron watching this game. A garbage supporting cast and a coach who's as clueless as they come. I don't know which is worse honestly.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think my expectations are unfair for Lebron. Nobody else in the league can go out and get a 'mundane' 30 point triple double like he can.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need to string together some stops


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs up 1. Some tough matchups down the stretch with Damon Jones on Marquis Daniels and Lebron checking Troy Murphy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hi im new said:


> i read on another thread that gibson seemed to have had a season ending injury? did it look that way at all or was it minor? that would suck if thats the season for him


season ending wtf? is that true


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z warming up!!

Big jumper to put the Cavs up 3 with under 5 mins left


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hughes should be shot for that last possession. Ignores LeBron in the post and takes a horrific jump shot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

stop shooting Larry: man i just don't trust him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Hughes should be shot for that last possession.


Sometimes it can be hard to root for the guy even though he's on my team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Hughes should be shot for that last possession. Ignores LeBron in the post and takes a horrific jump shot.


LOL he does it all the time. I think Cavs fans have become numb to his shot selection


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Sometimes it can be hard to root for the guy even though he's on my team.


cav or not I stopped rooting for Larry a long time ago. He's the guy in pickup games you know has talent but you never want to play with win or lose


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that scared me there. Lebron jumped OVER Travis Diener for a rebound

Diener almost took out Gibson AND Lebron to injury in 1 game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, that was a bad call. Should have been against Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I just noticed Lebron is wearing knee pads.

I wonder if he has some kind of injury


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Haha...the adavantages of being a superstar.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry knocks down a big corner three.

Cavs doing a great job on the boards


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol live and die with larry


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF? :laugh:

Indiana just stopped playing on that possession.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Need better shots than that down the stretch.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

who has been guarding Granger?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why the 3's with the lead?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Lebron being lazy.

It's funny he is pretty much going through the motions and has 31/14/12. That is pretty ridiculous


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> who has been guarding Granger?


Devin Brown I think? I know Bron's been guarding Murphy after he went wild on Gooden...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

31-14-12 for lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good bounce back win. Cavs putting together a nice road record this season


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Way to close out the game guys.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Devin Brown I think? I know Bron's been guarding Murphy after he went wild on Gooden...


Gooden is a test for me. Anytime someone brings up Gooden as some stud on NBA General I automatically know they have no clue about basketball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Any news on Gibson? How did it look?

Big Z with a quite 17 and 14.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Gooden is a test for me. Anytime someone brings up Gooden as some stud on NBA General I automatically know they have no clue about basketball


Yeah I know. Someone (I don't remember who) on NBA General compared him favorably to Horace Grant.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Any news on Gibson? How did it look?
> 
> Big Z with a quite 17 and 14.


It looked pretty bad IMO. 

No fracture, though. Probably an MRI tomorrow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What happened to Boobie?!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> What happened to Boobie?!


Hard to say. ESPN said it was an ankle sprain. Looked more like a knee to me, but it's hard to tell.

If it's an ankle, I think it would be a high ankle sprain.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Any news on Gibson? How did it look?
> 
> Big Z with a quite 17 and 14.


And that was me posting - sorry didn't want anyone to get the impression that DQ actually was compasion for a Cavaliers player. ha


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You have to figure this was a tough game for the Cavs players with so many of them being rumored to be in trades. I think that's to blame for the lack of focus post all-star break we've seen, and after the deadline tomorrow the guys should be able to get back to work.


----------

